# Silver Lakes Vacation Club owners



## Realsuzieq (Oct 31, 2008)

We are looking for any Silver Lakes Vacation Club owners in Helendale, CA.

Please contact me ASAP re: the $1500. fee.  We would like to join up with any group that may be filing charges against them or has any successful information on getting around their exorbitant charges. They seem to be a "Bunch" of criminals. This place has been a problem since day one.

Suzie


----------



## tiki (Jan 8, 2009)

I own a week and have posted a complaint with the BBB have hired a lawyer to help me. I've had my week since 1985 and everthing went bad with the new ownership. I have upgrated twice and they won't let me sell it.
I WILL NOT PAY THEM ANOTHER PENNY.
Tiki



Realsuzieq said:


> We are looking for any Silver Lakes Vacation Club owners in Helendale, CA.
> 
> Please contact me ASAP re: the $1500. fee.  We would like to join up with any group that may be filing charges against them or has any successful information on getting around their exorbitant charges. They seem to be a "Bunch" of criminals. This place has been a problem since day one.
> 
> Suzie


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 8, 2009)

Good timeshares can be had for next to nothing   
If you can deed it back to them that would be my advice
This place doesnt have a good reputation  and I would not imagine it would trade very well.  I would dump it if I could


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 9, 2009)

This thread largely duplicates this existing thread: Silver Lakes Vacation Club

I suggest that the two threads be merged.


----------



## Cocozoe (Jun 17, 2009)

Associates for Truth At Silver Lakes Vacation Club is a group that is fighting the assessment, among other things. We claim that it is illegal. We are hiring an attorney to help us support this argument. I am one of the 1st ones in the group to be served and my court date is in July. Please contact me if you are interested in more information about the group.


----------



## kdkuntz (Jul 3, 2009)

*Associates For Truth At Silver Lakes Vacation Club*

Information about this group can be found at 

http://www.aftslvc.com/

This webswite lists the main issues against Silver Lakes and allows you to get information on signingup for the group.


----------

